# 49 Days till Halloween



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

You had me at "Crawl out Through the Fallout." Is there a Grammy for best song title?

Just sampling the tracks for Sing Along with Drac on iTunes. It does seem pretty great - Children's Day at the Morgue is pretty bizarre!  And now you've got me all curious about these Picket musicals.

Thanks again for bringing this stuff to light.


----------

